# DH eh?



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

whats a DH? Like, a Dear Hubby...? :question:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

correct :thumb:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh yeah I am so smart :dance:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I thought you were gonna say you were getting one! :greengrin:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL, I wasn't sure what it was either...thanks!


----------



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

Most of the time it's dear..

Sometimes it's darn, or something else not as nice that describes when they are being jerks :greengrin:


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

PiccoloGoat said:


> whats a DH?


*D*espondent *H*elper :hammer:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

to funny.... :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

DH can stand for . . .. Darkest Horror . . . . Dangerous Hick . . . . alsorts of wonderful things . . .lol . . .


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

oh lol

I just noticed..D... Head
ha.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

I thought it meant "Darn Helpful"


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol Bob 
They can be ha


----------

